# Urgent!!! Can't find OEM size wheel studs that fit?!



## nitroheadz28 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello guys, I'm dealing with a situation that has turned into a nightmare for me. I just did my front brakes, prior to this I hadn't had the front wheels off and found out that one stud was stripped.

I checked online with a few of the major parts stores and started my search. I ended up going to 6 different stores and guess what, none of the studs listed that supposedly fit the GTO actually fit my car.

Can anyone please tell me the correct part number of an OEM dimension stud that will work? I managed to find one that seemed very close but the knurled section was too small. Otherwise I'll come back to the parts stores with my old one and a caliper and go through them one at a time until I find one that fits. Thank you.

*Edit: * This is for the front of an 06


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Try contacting these guys. I don't see wheel studs on the site but I bet they could get them or know which direction to point you in.

https://gtog8ta.com/index.php?p=home


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

it always helps to know what your workin on

67-70 2 piece rotor ??

69 style gto with 2 piece drums ? slide on drum with seperate hub

7o n up with 1 piece drums ?

71 up GTO with 1 piece rotors ?

are the threads bad ?? or is it spinning in the hub ??

I have nice used for ALL of the above

years are just examples


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He posted in the 2004-2006 section so I assumed it was for one of those.


----------



## nitroheadz28 (Nov 7, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> it always helps to know what your workin on
> 
> 67-70 2 piece rotor ??
> 
> ...


That would be an 06 and the front studs since I've read that the rears are different. Ideally I want them locally because the car has been down for weeks now, I started all this work since the heater bypass unit cracked and started leaking coolant everywhere. Now my GTO has crazy hot heat after bleeding the crap out of it, but its stuck in my driveway until this stud situation is figured out. Will go to the store with my caliper and see if I can find an exact match, will report back if I do.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I found this from another forum. It appears NAPA may be a source for the studs. 

"I thought I would share this little tidbit with everyone regarding wheel studs for the 04 GTO. My local Pontiac dealer ordered a set of stock studs and let me take 1 front and 1 rear stud. With a digital caliper I measured the knurl diameter and the rest of the msmts and came up with the following replacements. EXACT IN DIMENSIONS. NAPA PART NUMBER 641-1581. 10 studs for $15.49

The longer fronts I had to get from Jegs. ARP stud P/N 070-100-7715. $31.99 per pack of 5. These are the same stud as used on the 04 Lexus. The knurl on a new stock stud measured .558 and the ARP stud was .563- off by .005 inches. The mechanic said they are press fit into the hubs and the .005" won't matter. I now have sufficient exposed thread for any lug I care to use. Just remember, front stud length and knurl diameter are not the same as the rears."

Hope that helps. :thumbsup:


----------

